# documents needed for registration



## Metman (Jun 1, 2008)

hi can anyone help my wife, daughter and 2 grand kids are moving out to denia in november we seem to be at a loss as to what we need to register after 189 days, my wife has a previous marriage so does she need to take divorce papers
our current marriage certificate. also our daughter has 2 kiddies who have no contact with their father, hes not on their birth certs, or there is no court access so does she need his written permission to register the kids in spain
thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm no expert but I dont think you have to worry about any of those things. so far since we've been here, the only thing anyone's been interested in are our passports and drivers licences. You do have to get an NIE number soon after you arrive here and a certificate of residency, but you dont need anything more than your passports and your parents names??!!!! (if memory serves!????) In the case of your grandchildren, you should make sure you have their birth certificates.

If I'm wrong, someone will come along and correct me!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

As said, you need to get NIE's, residency certificates (as soon as you get here) and sign on the padron (town hall)

One thing I would mention, you may need, depending on the circumstances, to get permission from the father to allow you to remove the child from the UK

I remember a story a while back about a lady that was going to move to Spain, but her estranged husband heard of the matter and caused her problems as he demanded the right to visit.

I'm not sure what you mean by 189 days .... if you move here with the intent to reside you have to get a residents certificate as soon as you get here now.

Have you considered health requirements, and looked into E106's / E121's?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> One thing I would mention, you may need, depending on the circumstances, to get permission from the father to allow you to remove the child from the UK
> 
> I remember a story a while back about a lady that was going to move to Spain, but her estranged husband heard of the matter and caused her problems as he demanded the right to visit.



But if the father isnt on their birth certificates?????

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> But if the father isnt on their birth certificates?????
> 
> Jo


I'm not an expert on the subject jojo, I really don't know, but its worth taking advice I would have thought just to make sure maybe


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm not an expert on the subject jojo, I really don't know, but its worth taking advice I would have thought just to make sure maybe


me neither and you're right! I just know that I used to have to get permission from my first husband to take my two girls even on holiday abroad, cos he WAS on their birth certificates - had he not have been....????

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

One point - Do the children have their own passports? - If not there may be a requirement to apply for a "Libro de Familia". 

I'm sorry I'm not 100% up on this (as we dont have kids) but I've seen other EC immigrants in the town hall where I work get asked for it when trying to get their nippers into summer camps etc.


----------



## Metman (Jun 1, 2008)

hi everyone thanx for all your help, ive just been on another blog and downloaded 2 forms ex14/ex16 it seems from this ex pat these are the forms that i need to register, can anyone clarify this. i have also found a translation for the ex14 telling me what the wording means and what to put in the appropriete boxes,
can anyone tell me do i need either or both of these forms if so can anyone translate this ex16 into what i need to fill it in with english
thanx metman


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Metman said:


> hi everyone thanx for all your help, ive just been on another blog and downloaded 2 forms ex14/ex16 it seems from this ex pat these are the forms that i need to register, can anyone clarify this. i have also found a translation for the ex14 telling me what the wording means and what to put in the appropriete boxes,
> can anyone tell me do i need either or both of these forms if so can anyone translate this ex16 into what i need to fill it in with english
> thanx metman


register what?? You do the NIE and padron in person at the local town hall of your destination after you arrive. We didnt fill anything out before we came over???

I dont think I'm ilegally here....am I????


Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> register what?? You do the NIE and padron in person at the local town hall of your destination after you arrive. We didnt fill anything out before we came over???
> 
> I dont think I'm ilegally here....am I????
> 
> ...


I've just "googled" the forms you're talking about. I think they are the forms to obtain your NIE. Our agent did those for us with the help of a jester and he took us down to the town hall with them - he charged us 47 euros inclusive of the NIE charge, but it was well worth the money having him with us as we were able to jump the queue and were in and out within 2 hours, and he knew where to go and where to park the car!!!!!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Our agent did those for us with the help of a jester


Jester? -- Gestor I suspect Jo, no?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Jester? -- Gestor I suspect Jo, no?


Just making sure you were paying attention !!!

jo


----------



## Metman (Jun 1, 2008)

hi thanx everyone for your advice,got another prob now, told i need form ex14/16 for registration/ found translation for ex14 but translating ex16 from section 3 onwards was a foreign lanquage to me has anyone filled in one of these if so can u help as to what to tick in each box


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Metman said:


> hi thanx everyone for your advice,got another prob now, told i need form ex14/16 for registration/ found translation for ex14 but translating ex16 from section 3 onwards was a foreign lanquage to me has anyone filled in one of these if so can u help as to what to tick in each box


I have my copy infront of me
what are you having trouble with?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Just making sure you were paying attention !!!jo


Oddly this time I was - Smacked wrist! And NO wine with supper for you tonight!.


----------

